# Bait Casting Rod and reel combos for light duty inshore jig fishing



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Like the same thread for Casting Rod for Inshore Topwater, thread, I too am looking for some experience with some of the newer bait casting reels and rods that are smooth casting, very smooth drags and can hold up to saltwater corrosion problems. I'm looking at the newer stile reels, not the older round reels like the old Ambassadors or Calcuttas.

So I'm having the same problem throwing 3/8-1/2oz jigs (with small soft plastics or bucktail) on a spinning rod in fast moving deep water for snook on my light spinning rods. It's not the casting and jigging that is bothering me, but the fighting snook and jacks in deep water that is starting to take a toll on my top muscle on the right forearm (tennis elbow type injury from 20yrs ago). So I have to go with a rod that I can fight fish with my left arm.

Basically I snatched a heavy battery from under my center console about 20yrs ago and it tore the tendon on top of my right forearm. So when I fight decent size fish in the currents, especially when it's one fish after another for an hour or 2, it really starts to ache and most times, I leave them still biting when I have my fill, if they are biting.

So my favorite 2 light spinning rod combos (good but reasonably priced) are the new series size 30 Okuma Epixor spinning reel (maybe 2500 size in Shimano) on a 6'6" 6-12lb Hurricane Calico Jack extra fast action rod with 10lb braid. My slightly heavier rod is the same reel and rod, only in a size 40 reel (3000-3500 size with Shimano) with a 7' 8-17lb fast rod with 15lb braid.

I'm basically looking to mimic the same thing in a smooth casting baitcaster reel and rod combo's, only I think the rod and or rod tip needs to be slightly slower (say from an extra fast, possible down to a fast). I would like to stay with Okuma, if anyone has experience with them. But I've looked at some Diawas and Shimanos that are more expensive, but has good feedback. Also same thing with the rods. Willing to step up to higher priced rods if they are right. Believe it or not, those inexpensive Calico Jacks, feels better to me than some $120-200 rods. Very light, light on the swing and crisp feeling). Would love to duplicate that feel with a nice light fast bait casting rod.

I'm definitely wanting to use braid as well, with the same lb test. I need the casting distances without going to longer rods.

Thoughts and experiences?


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

My favorite reel right now is a shimano Calcutta 201b.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Can't comment for rods but I've become a really big fan of Lew's reels. The centrifugal brake system is super adjustable, and great bearings. I have a little 5'6" pistol grip Loomis rod I use with unweighted rubber worms and can cast them quite a ways. Awesome drag too, for a bass centric reel.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Forgot to mention I use power pro with that reel for those unweighted worms.

Edit: check Tackle Warehouse, they get super awesome sales on there from time to time


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Daiwa pluton


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The lightest and most responsive set up I have is a curado 70 sitting on a Loomis NRX ML 7’ rod. The rod was stupid expensive, but the reels are in line with other comparable reels.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can build you a great 6’4” rod if you are intersted. I have moved from Shimanos to Lew’s and have fallen in love with the Custom Inshore baitcaster. Casting distance is not an issue.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I personally prefer my rods to be in the 6’ 9” to 7’ range but since I’ve made the switch to the Lews Custom Inshore I don’t have any intention of looking back at Shimano, but I still use Diawa spinning reels

Edited for spelling


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

13 Fishing Concept C is sweet, but it runs about $225.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have moved from Shimanos to Lew’s and have fallen in love with the Custom Inshore baitcaster.





Dallas Furman said:


> I’ve made the switch to the Lews Custom Inshore I don’t have any intention of looking back at Shimano,


Interesting...I was thinking the same way, but, I am one of those "if it's not broke don't fix it attitude." So I bought another Curado!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> Interesting...I was thinking the same way, but, I am one of those "if it's not broke don't fix it attitude." So I bought another Curado!


I was die hard Shimano for about 20 years until they moved production from Japan to Malaysia with the I and G series junk. I still have about 30 Japanese Shimanos but my new reels are Lew’s.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I have a couple shimano curado e's. They've served me well for a long time. But I got a pretty good snook the other day and i could feel some gears slipping and grinding. It wasn't the drag slipping. It was some sort of failure that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paulrad said:


> I have a couple shimano curado e's. They've served me well for a long time. But I got a pretty good snook the other day and i could feel some gears slipping and grinding. It wasn't the drag slipping. It was some sort of failure that I haven't figured out yet.


Probably your roller bearing AKA anti-reverse bearings. Clean them and the sleeve that slides over the crank shaft and they’ll grab and not slip UNLESS you lube them. Lube is a no no on the ARB.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Daiwa tatula ct type r I got at a pretty good discount on ebay with a falcon coastal popper good price from academy. Edit I throw 1/8 oz. Jigs with this rod but there's a number of options in the coastal line


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy
You using braid on your Lews?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> Smackdaddy
> You using braid on your Lews?


Yes I tried pretty much everything over the years and fell in love with Sufix832 20# then when Diawa J-Braid 8 came out I fell in love with it too. They are very similar, almost like they are the same braid with different labels and the J-Braid is a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Can't comment for rods but I've become a really big fan of Lew's reels. The centrifugal brake system is super adjustable, and great bearings. I have a little 5'6" pistol grip Loomis rod I use with unweighted rubber worms and can cast them quite a ways. Awesome drag too, for a bass centric reel.


I saw something like that while rod shopping recently - a Lew's Speed Stick rod that came in a 5'6", shortened grip model they called the "target caster" or something. What's the intended use of these rods?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sound right up my alley, but, I need to stop asking questions or I will end up buying a new Lews that I don't need.

Backwater,
Sorry for derailing...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

marshrat said:


> I saw something like that while rod shopping recently - a Lew's Speed Stick rod that came in a 5'6", shortened grip model they called the "target caster" or something. What's the intended use of these rods?


Not sure really, when I was younger most Bass rods were pistol grip. I have always found it easier using these super short rods for throwing under trees and overhanging branches. They are super accurate if you're fishing where accuracy is needed to keep from being constantly hung up, or trying to drop lures into small openings.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Not sure really, when I was younger most Bass rods were pistol grip. I have always found it easier using these super short rods for throwing under trees and overhanging branches. They are super accurate if you're fishing where accuracy is needed to keep from being constantly hung up, or trying to drop lures into small openings.


I won't knock it til I try it! I really wanted to like the latest Speed Stick series of rods but I found the reel seats they were using to be very chintzy feeling. I ended up with a 13 Fishing Omen Black II 7'1" MH-F and love it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I still have about 30 Japanese Shimanos but my new reels are Lew’s.


 

Dude, they subscribe medication for that!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tailchaser16 said:


> Sound right up my alley, but, I need to stop asking questions or I will end up buying a new Lews that I don't need.
> 
> Backwater,
> Sorry for derailing...


LOL.... No worries! If you've known me well enough on these boards, I'm known for de-railing threads!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not really casting short and accurate, like under and between mangrove branches. If I'm fishing those conditions, I'm usually throwing a fly. If I use a spinning or baitcaster for anything, it's either for 3 reasons. 

1 - Sometimes when I'm looking for fish in wide open areas, I may come in a fan an area with artificials looking for fish, if either I'm not familiar with the area or haven't been there in a while and don't know where the fish are. Once I find them, I'll put it down and pick up a fly rod (conditions willing).

2 - Conditions - either high winds, weird tight areas, deep water where the fish are on the bottom, especially in fast moving currents, elevated fishing from piers or bridges and finally very long casting requirements.

3 - I'm fishing with someone, like a friend, family member or a kid that doesn't fly fish.

So mainly, I'm looking to chunk 1/4-1/2oz jigs a country mile with a fairly short rod on light braid (10-15lb).

I've been using Ardent Gliss and I really like it (Mono-tex, not braid) The stuff is super tiny and smooth. But I worry that it will bind down in itself if enough drag force is applied. So I'm also I'm a big fan Invisi-Braid and another braid call Ohero 8 strand nano microfiber braid.
https://justforfishing.com/collecti...raided-fishing-lines-15lb?variant=14553002692


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bjtripp83 said:


> Daiwa tatula ct type r I got at a pretty good discount on ebay with a falcon coastal popper good price from academy. Edit I throw 1/8 oz. Jigs with this rod but there's a number of options in the coastal line


I heard pretty good things about this reel as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m a big fan of Sufix832 and Diawa J-Braid. J-Braid is a few bucks cheaper but strikingly similar. I don’t go smaller than 20# on baitcasters and have no issue casting a 1/16oz 50-60 feet or more. You can go lighter but have to spool it up super tight and run out 70-80 feet and wind it on tight again after every trip or it will try to dig into itself and cause short casts and backlashes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone have any feedback on any over the better Okuma Bait caster reels? I tell you, I use to be a big fan of the Shimano Stratics. But about 15yrs ago, a buddy put an Okuma Epixor in my hand and they have out lasted any Stradic I've had in the past, plus silky smooth. They just came out with a new version of it and I'm slowly changing over to the new reels. For the price, they are very hard to beat and very salt/corrosion resistant. I use them in the 30 & 40 series. I'm telling you boys, these are freakishly good for the money (any I'm use to paying $200+ for good inshore spinning reels). The Helios series are really good too. I may pick up one of the new Helios SX Spinning reel just to compare to see if I like it better or not.

https://okumafishingusa.com/collections/reels/products/epixor-xt

https://okumafishingusa.com/collections/reels/products/helios-sx


But that being said, I've never tried any of Okuma's bait casters. But I do want something good, even if I have to change to any of the other reels described here. But hoping to see if anyone else tried the Helios SX Baitcaster, before I pull the trigger on something else (Lews, Diawa, 13...).

https://okumafishingusa.com/collections/reels/products/helios-sx-low-profile-baitcast-reels


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m a big fan of Sufix832 and Diawa J-Braid. J-Braid is a few bucks cheaper but strikingly similar. I don’t go smaller than 20# on baitcasters and have no issue casting a 1/16oz 50-60 feet or more. You can go lighter but have to spool it up super tight and run out 70-80 feet and wind it on tight again after every trip or it will try to dig into itself and cause short casts and backlashes.


Dude, 50-60 feet don't cut it for me. I'm trying to punch thru 100ft+ as a minimum and really need to hit 150ft to be productive enough. So "*distance*" is what I'm shooting for. Where I'm fishing, they've got plenty of room to run snag free with a good smooth drag. But I'll probably use 15lb braid to be on the safe side. I really need a longer rod, but I like a very fast, light weight shorter rod to feel the slightest bumps. My main spinner is 6'6", but I had a favorite rod many years ago that was a foot shorter. So I like the short rod suggestion that Low H had, but I need a longer rod butt handle for leaning against my forearm to help with fighting bigger fish, than what the bass guys use it for. So maybe a 6'6" light action (6-12lb) with a long handle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve never measured my casting distance but now you are going to make me break out the 100 foot tape. I was just making a guess at 50-60 feet.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve never measured my casting distance but now you are going to make me break out the 100 foot tape. I was just making a guess at 50-60 feet.


50-60 feet with 1/16 is a very good distance with a bait caster. OP when you put a 1/2 oz jig on there 150 shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Probably your roller bearing AKA anti-reverse bearings. Clean them and the sleeve that slides over the crank shaft and they’ll grab and not slip UNLESS you lube them. Lube is a no no on the ARB.


Thank you, Smack. I took the reel apart based on your post. I feared that I would find the ARB to be all rusted out. Instead is was the opposite - drowning in lube. Wiped it down thoroughly. We'll see. (Just not this weekend since I'm hunting with the boy and won't get to fish.)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paulrad said:


> Thank you, Smack. I took the reel apart based on your post. I feared that I would find the ARB to be all rusted out. Instead is was the opposite - drowning in lube. Wiped it down thoroughly. We'll see. (Just not this weekend since I'm hunting with the boy and won't get to fish.)


Pop it out and put it in an ultrasonic cleaner then dip in denatured alcohol then LIGHTLY lube. Make sure the sleeve is clean too. Stick it in and test it before installing.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Another that has made the leap from Shimano to Lews after years of buying nothing that wasn’t labeled Shimano. The first one was hard to pull the trigger on but not looking back now. Lews team Lite is an incredible reel


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe I’m weird, but when pulling on hard fighting fish....and going for distance, the last thing I’m picking up is a bait caster. I can be much more accurate with a spinning rod. A med fast or fast action spinning rod with a decent 4000 series spinner and you’re golden.

IMHO, a baitcaster is much harder on the wrists/forearms than a spinning reel in the conditions you describe.

That said, I do have a Calcutta 200 that I love. ...in th right conditions. Have fished it hard for 20+ years. It’s been a tank.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Walter Lee said:


> 50-60 feet with 1/16 is a very good distance with a bait caster. OP when you put a 1/2 oz jig on there 150 shouldn’t be a problem.


Agreed. While I think Smack was being safe in his distance assumption, flirting with 150ft would be impossible with a 1/16th jig... unless you've got a 6" swimbait on it and wind to your back.
I've put together a super cheap wade setup, Waterloo Phantom 6'6" ML and 13Fishing OriginTX with 20# braid. It'll cast enough line with a 1/16th oz jighead that I have trouble feeling where my bait is in the water column.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was die hard Shimano for about 20 years until they moved production from Japan to Malaysia with the I and G series junk. I still have about 30 Japanese Shimanos but my new reels are Lew’s.


 I still fish with lews original speed spool reels, but looking for a casting reels to cast unweighted plastic paddle tail baits.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I still fish with lews original speed spool reels, but looking for a casting reels to cast unweighted plastic paddle tail baits.


The Lew’s Custom Inshore is my favorite right now. I’m going to get the Ti Pro soon but honestly I’ve found that they will all cast light plastic well. The Lew’s Lite is a beast as well, I had two of those and moved up to the Custom Inshore. It’s made for saltwater, light, smooth, lots of drag, holds more line than you need and is durable.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Any chance you would consider right hand retrieve spinners?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I own the Quantum PT Smoke inshore and a Abu Garcia Revo inshore. I like both of them. I'm still having issues casting with braid? I don't backlash at all, but it still gets hung up on it's self during the cast at times. 12 LB Ande back country line cures all those problems for me. I just picked up a $79 Abu Garcia Vendetta 7' medium rod and it feels like my Loomis that cost 2x as much. 
Lew's is another reel to consider. Abu Garcia has a new inshore reel that's more affordable http://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-....html#prefn1=ZZWATER&prefv1=Saltwater&start=1


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I own the Quantum PT Smoke inshore and a Abu Garcia Revo inshore. I like both of them. I'm still having issues casting with braid? I don't backlash at all, but it still gets hung up on it's self during the cast at times. 12 LB Ande back country line cures all those problems for me. I just picked up a $79 Abu Garcia Vendetta 7' medium rod and it feels like my Loomis that cost 2x as much.
> Lew's is another reel to consider. Abu Garcia has a new inshore reel that's more affordable http://www.abugarcia.com/abugarcia-....html#prefn1=ZZWATER&prefv1=Saltwater&start=1


If you are backlashing a baitcaster with braid either your braid is too light and is digging into itself while fighting a fish then you go to cast it and the braid is dug into the spool and when it releases it jerks and causes a backlash OR you aren’t spooling it up tight enough and it’s digging into itself. Lots of guys have no issues fishing braid. 20# braid is about 6# mono equivalent, there’s no sense in going lighter that 20 on a baitcaster.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you are backlashing a baitcaster with braid either your braid is too light and is digging into itself while fighting a fish then you go to cast it and the braid is dug into the spool and when it releases it jerks and causes a backlash OR you aren’t spooling it up tight enough and it’s digging into itself. Lots of guys have no issues fishing braid. 20# braid is about 6# mono equivalent, there’s no sense in going lighter that 20 on a baitcaster.


I put 40 on to make it easy to deal with. Like I said there's no back lashing and it's spooled on tight. It cast great and then I will get this random tangle that kills my cast. I fish with very little cast control adjustment with mono and everything works right again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I put 40 on to make it easy to deal with. Like I said there's no back lashing and it's spooled on tight. It cast great and then I will get this random tangle that kills my cast. I fish with very little cast control adjustment with mono and everything works right again.


Just trying to help. I can’t go back to mono, I tried and the stretch kills me. Braid has spoiled me bad!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I love braid on my spinning rods. I haven't given up on it yet.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

When I am not throwing a fly, I use an Abu Garcia Revo Inshore, Boca ceramic bearings, and 20lb power pro on a 13 Fishing Omen Green Medium. Love the combo.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just trying to help. I can’t go back to mono, I tried and the stretch kills me. Braid has spoiled me bad!


I played with the cast control settings today and fished non stop for 6 hours without a single hiccup. Looks like I'm done with mono.


----------

